# Is my male a mack snow at all?



## andyjh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys, i'm having a right little issue here.

I have the following male 









and the following female:









I thought he was a normal male. However, he has been paired to the bell albino above and produced aberrant/jungle babies, and then this morning... 2 mack snows, which hadn't made it 









Does he look snow to any of you guys? I'm trying to work it all out :/


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*one or the other is a Mack  or the colour hadn't developed properly... *


----------



## andyjh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

Do either look mack though? I'm not very good at working out which is mack snow. The babies were 2 weeks over their due date bracket, so completely developed. The colour is brown and white, i've had a normal develop pigment later but this was completely different. Eclipse eyes too


----------

